# Libnodave Anfängerprobleme



## INST (20 November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal versucht Libnodave 0.8.4 auszuprobieren und hänge beim kompilieren des Moduls12 an folgender Stelle:

Private Declare Function internalDaveGetBlockInfo Lib "libnodave.dll" Alias "daveGetBlockInfo" (ByVal dc As Long, ByRef buffer as byte, ByVal *type* as Long, ByVal number as Long) As Long

Bei "type" meldet er: Fehler beim Kompilieren; Erwartet: Bezeichner

Könnte Ihr mir da schnell Hilfestellung geben?

Danke!!!


----------



## Vbxler (20 November 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte das Problen, dass bei mir keine reservierten Wörter als Übergabeparameter verwendet werden dürfen.
Ich musste diese Bezeichner einfach umbenennen:

```
Declare Function internalDaveGetBlockInfo Lib "libnodave.dll" Alias "daveGetBlockInfo" (ByVal hDC As Long, ByRef bBuffer As Byte, ByVal lType As Long, ByVal lNumber As Long) As Long
```
Vielleicht hilft Dir das


Servus


----------



## georg28 (20 November 2007)

mach aus  *type * *typ und es funktioniert*


----------



## INST (21 November 2007)

Hallo Georg28,

danke für deine schnelle Hilfe!!

Jetzt hänge ich beim Kompilieren noch an folgendem:

Private Function daveGetBlockInfo(ByVal di As Long) As Byte
    x$ = String$(256, 0)            'create a string of sufficient capacity
    ip = daveInternalGetName(di)    ' have the text for code copied in
    Call daveStringCopy(ip, x$)    ' have the text for code copied in
    x$ = Left$(x$, InStr(x$, Chr$(0)) - 1) ' adjust the length
    daveGetName = x$                       ' and return result
End Function

Fehler beim Kompilieren
Funktionsaufruf auf der linken Seite der Zuweisung muß den Typ Variant oder Object zurückgeben

Danke schon mal imvorraus!

Eure INST


----------



## Zottel (21 November 2007)

INST schrieb:


> Hallo Georg28,
> 
> danke für deine schnelle Hilfe!!
> 
> ...


Ich programmiere nicht jeden Tag BASIC und in Excel 97 ging es wohl so...
Auf welche Zeile bezieht sich die Fehlermeldung?
Ist ein String heute ein Objekt?
Nebenbei: daveBlockInfo brauchst du nur, wenn du dir die vorhandenen Bausteine auflisten lassen willst. Wenn du das nicht willst, laß es einfach weg.


----------

